# Lugft Huron Chapter Master Of The Astral Claws



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

*Lugft Huron Chapter Master Of The Astral Claws*
Forge World miniature, Masters-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.
*Post on MadFly-Art*.
*Post on Facebook*.
Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky
*Silver at Paintmaster 2013 Painting Competition - 28mm category*


















































Comments and votes are welcome


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

very nice paint interesting with grey skin color.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

lovely!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

The paint job is amazing, greater than anything I could ever do. That being said, he kinda looks like he's gonna sneeze.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

I would say his face is more pale than grey, with a bit of healthy fleshtone here and there. I wanted him to look more mad and a bit tired, unhealthy. You judge if I succeded.


----------

